# Post your other pet pictures here!



## coolbunnybun

if you have pictures of other pets...please post them here we all wanna see our adorable pet lovers outthere..:colors::elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## Jess_sully

Mr. Mowgli Bear (banded golden tort long-haired syrian hamster)






His great abundance of fur! (He gets trimmed monthly)












Let me out!


----------



## missyscove

Missy, my sleepy girl






Another of Missy






Her sister, Shadow






And finally, my fish tank, though you can't see the fish in this picture, lol.


----------



## Bassetluv

My avocado-stealing, garbage-rooting, squirrel-hating mutt, Kaya...

Striking a cute pose:






Pretending to be the hound from hell:






With my son (she looks like she's singing!):






And being thoroughly humiliated (along with her friend, Lassie), one Christmas day:






My two cats, Fritz and Tasha...

Tasha, in a move that has become her trademark (would you believe she is 14 years old?):






Fritz, in a lazy stretch:







And - well - I HAD to post _one_ bunny pic 

Anna, working one of her many escape tunnels to China:


----------



## Bassetluv

Jess, your hamster is a _sweetie_! 

And Missyscove, I love that second picture of your Missy...


----------



## Jess_sully

Thanks


----------



## hummer

This is Calvin, my thousand dollar pound puppyin his favorite sleeping position. I say he is my thousanddollar pound puppy cause we got him 5 years ago from a pound and sincethen, between his repeated skin conditions and repeated ear infections,he has cost us at least one thousand dollars, I guess we will keephim!:wink:


----------



## missyscove

Bassetluv: that first picture of Kaya isabsolutely adorable! As for your 14 year old cat, we ahd an18 year old Ragdoll, he was older than I was, my big brother, until afew years ago, he fell (we think) and broke his hip, the vet couldn'tdo surgery since they said the anesthesia alone would kill him, and theonly other option was a full body cast, so we had to put him down, poorkitty. Until the whole hip-breaking thing, you would havenever guessed he was that old.


----------



## maherwoman

Cute babies!!! I'll post a few of my feline babies...

Both our babies when we brought them home June 04. This isreally them coming out of the carrier for the first time.Sunny fell asleep on the way home, and didn't wake up until Hobbes(white paws) noticed the door was open (he's a bit daft, but it's VERYbecomming and adorable)





And a good idea of their size...this is my hand on Hobbes' belly that same day





And a good idea of Hobbes' size now...that is the same carrier he's sitting on...hehe!!





Better pic of Hobbes:





Pretty Sunny, his litter sibling sister:





And the two of them on my daughter's bed:





Sorry the pics are so big!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

My beautiful Ollie boy 


























And protecting his sisters!


----------



## coolbunnybun

OMG Bunnys_Rule that 3rd pic of Ollieis so beatuiful he is so cute and the water just makes the imageperfect. u live near the bay?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thanks!No we don't live near thecoast, I took that pic when we went on holiday up to Scotland and Olliecame with us. He loves it upthere!


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## missyscove

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>





> Oooooh,what kind of pet is that?


----------



## maherwoman

Ollie is GORGEOUS!! And sophotogenic!! Our Hobbes is quite the camera hog, but Sunnytries to leave the room, or will start bathing the SECOND that cameraturns on. Whereas, Hobbes comes over, struts around, poses,and will cry at me until I take a few pictures of him. He'seven stepped in front of Sunny when he noticed that she wasn'tinterested. Hehe!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Thanks!He he,Ollie soundsjust likeHobbes,as soon as I get the camera outOllie always strikes a pose or does something cute, he's been like thatever since he was a kitten!He's such a littleposer!


----------



## naturestee

My kittens! Lillyis about 5 months and Eve is about 3-3.5, although they'rethe same size. All the pics are from Friday except whennoted, so this is what they look like right now.







Eve





She's a very long, slender kittie and she keeps getting more slenderand leggy as time goes on. This pic is from August 8th.





Lilly


----------



## pinksalamander

Trixi, my kittykins:


----------



## JadeIcing

Lol I didnt notice my husband gave me the wrong link.


Was supposed to be this one.


----------



## binkies

Oh my gosh Jade! You have a pom too!

I have tons of pets. 5 guinea pigs, a pom, a cat, a hamster, a frog, and foster dogs coming in and out all the time.

Froggie:






Lacey with a VERY bad haircut:











My pigs:






Luke:






Current Foster Pup, Faith:






Friend the hamster:






And a pic of what my house looks like occasionally:


----------



## Jess_sully

I've been trying to refrain from bogging downthis thread with replies, but WOW! I love that picture of the doggiesoverloading your couch, Luke is drop dead gorgeous, I love Faith'scurls, and I've always wanted an African Clawed Frog but keep puttingit off.  Whew. All in one breath (or... rather, whir of typing).


----------



## binkies

Awww, thank you!


----------



## Haley

I love this thread! All of you have such cute babies!!

Bunnys_rule, Ollie looks just like my dads cat, Xander (except Xanderweighs like a million pounds!) Hmm..dont have any pics on this computer.

Binkies, I looove this pic:





He looks majorly ticked off!!

Lets see..I do have some pics: This is my dad's cat (one of three),Toby. he's my best bed and secretly wishes he could be a rabbit so hecould come live with me. I call him my cabbit  He loves the buns butmy dad just cant part with him (sigh)..






And this is my boyfriend's dog, Rusty. He lives with my boyfriend'sparents (long story..his woman and son-all goldens-live there too) buthe comes to visit us a lot:

*



*



Lastly, here's a pic of my pet Lion:






Oh...nevermind...Just Mr. Tumnus (sorry, I couldnt resist )

-Haley


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...Toby looks so much like my Hobbes!! What a coupla handsome boys! 






And Mr. Tumnus!!! My, what beautiful teeth you have, Love!! 
*
Haley wrote: *


> Lets see..I do have somepics: This is my dad's cat (one of three), Toby. he's my best bed andsecretly wishes he could be a rabbit so he could come live with me. Icall him my cabbit  He loves the buns but my dad just cant part withhim (sigh)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here's a pic of my pet Lion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...nevermind...Just Mr. Tumnus (sorry, I couldnt resist )
> 
> -Haley


----------



## Linz_1987

Ok here it goes!

My two guinea wigs, Marti and Tiny.






My budgie Beauty. Unfortunatly her friend died a few years ago.






Ofcourse I had to include the buns!

Pepper &amp; Dottie






My puppy dog Rosie

Then:






Now: 




And my pony, Tilly




And we're all one big happy family!


----------



## kellyjade

My kitty Tokyo


----------



## missyscove

I love Tokyo's little white socks.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is our puppy, Desmond born March 24/06.


















Miniature American Eskimo Terrier

Rainbows!


----------



## Spring

I have a Lhaso Apso xShih-tzu named Benny, and a Siamese fighting fish named Finnigin 



My baby. He is 7.5 years old and we got him when he was around a year old. 






He's such a goof! He comes up and flashes at my nose. Such a huge personality


----------



## Eve

This is my 12 year old cocker spaniel Casper.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Kirby

fast asleep last night.  (and the perfect target for a photo project)






I keep trying to edit out the massive photo and it gives me an error. grrr... trying again with adding some words.


----------



## BenNme

here is my Steevie:


----------



## shye

Some of my kids!


----------



## shye

My kids


----------



## shye

Some more of my kids, PeeTree(mommy), Tealboy(daddy), and Baby Hughy(baby)


----------



## shye

Tealboy with Baby Hughy in this one


----------



## shye

And of corse our newest addition is Nibbles.


----------



## shye

And yet a couple more of our kids, Ponyboy(yellow)and Sodapop(gey)...Mayyou rest in piece Sodapop!


----------



## shye

And of corse we have had our special fosterkids! All but 3 have found forever homes!! The 3 that did not get homeswere the 3 that passed over to the rainbow bridge due to illnesses.


----------



## shye

we loved them while they were here and always!

(Passed away June 9th of heart attack durring nail trimming)


----------



## shye




----------



## shye

.....


----------



## shye

:?hehe........


----------



## shye

And last but not least....Biker Babe Nuggles!!:bunnydance:


----------



## shye

Thanks for shareing!! I gotta say we all herehave somthing in commonIf nothing else we all share GreatLooking Pets here!!!!

Great pics everyone!! Thanks Shye


----------



## blackdutch

:shock:Only one horse? Well, I'll add two more! 



My lover #1; a five year oldQuarter Pony named Docs MidniteStar. I show her in Western Pleasure, and we're going to the State 4-HHorse Show in Western Pleasure Ponies (large) and Open Trail Ponies. Soyeah, she's not too bad. 

My baby; a yearling blue roan Quarter Horse. She's Blue Valentine andSkipper W bred, I bought her from Holloway Quarter Horses in Tennessee.I absolute love her, she has a baby doll face, a gorgeous color, hugebuild, she's just the complete package.

Pics:
At a show last Saturday at Boots &amp; Saddle Riding Club







Showmanship at a different show. (4H Reginal/District Show)






'Bloo' in Halter at a county fair show.






Bloo before I bought her trotting in the pasture.






Those are my pets. I have a cat as well, but no pics of him.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

Wow, great pics everyone! I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the horses!!!


----------



## SugarGlider

Here are some new Sugar Glider pics and a Doggy pic I took last week.

Ivy and Ace





Lancelot and Gwyllion (Gwy's chub is two babies in pouch)





Selkie and Eight (Her baby)





Laci and Lupa


----------



## myLoki

These are my puppies! Whisky is the chihuahua and CJ is the rotty. I love them both to death.


----------



## Linz_1987

Wow! Thats like the most completeoposite of breed I have seen living together! You cant getmuch different than them too They are adorable! Ilove both breed of dogs!


----------



## myLoki

Haha! I know! It kind of gives you hope that maybe humans can get along as well.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Our dog, Casey, when we first got him (almost three years ago):





Lazy Casey:





Hazel, our hamster:






"Hey, I'm no kanga, I'm a hammie!"


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Wanted to add this recent photo of Casey that Ally took:


----------



## Micki

This is my ferret: Joshua...


----------



## Tabitha

Here is the rest of our pet family.

This is Socket, 10 year old, female, Pharoah Hound.






This is Coal, 1 year old, male, Black Labrador.






This is Ash, 1 year old, male, Black Labrador.






This is Chloe, 6 month old, female, Catahoula Leopard Cur.






This is CJ, 6 year old, female, Quaker Parrot.






This is Bandit, 5 year old, male, Senegal Parrot.






This is Smokey, 2 year old, female, Senegal Parrot.






This is Mango, 2 year old, male, Quaker Parrot.






And Tabitha.


----------



## Haley

Im jealous! Everyone has such gorgeous animals (besides their rabbits, of course).

I want a sugar glider now...oh, and a bird and a ferret and a hammy and a horseetc... 

I love this one Laura:






Hazel (boy or girl?) looks like she is wringing her hands..waiting for something.

Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Haley wrote: *


> I love this one Laura:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazel (boy or girl?) looks like she is wringing her hands..waiting for something.


You're right - she's waiting for a treat! I adoptedher from Petco. I went in for something else, then found outthey were keeping her in the back, all alone because she was biggerthan the other hammies. I couldn't leave her there.She's been with us for 10 months now.


----------



## canela_2004

I have several other pets besides my rabbit Kahlua.

I have two dogs, a golden retriever, Goldie, and a chocolate labrador named Tyson:
(after playing in the mud)




tyson taking a nap





I also have two rats, one is being quarantened but I am hoping to introduce them once the 3 weeks is up:

Mowgley (my first rat ever):






Achilles (my new boy):


----------



## Aina

Lets see, I have Maggie, my 3 year old Lhasa apso.









And I have my hamster Girly, who is getting old.





And sister's hamster Ben, who is really mine, my sister just gets to pay for his food and clean out his cage (mwahaha!)








When he was a baby





And last but not least, I have Tori my tortoise.


----------



## cowgirlup9

Here are my other pets

28y/o Trakehner gelding: Vascanjo:





9y/o Throughbred gelding: Sir Knight





4y/o Section B Welsh Pony Mare: Helmar Enchanted Melody aka Melody





6y/o Section B Welsh Pony Mare: Storyland's Ebony Lace aka Lacie:





And my beloved equines who have crossed the rainbow bridge

Spencer (1981~ Aug. 5 2006)





Miss Kitty (1997 ~ Oct. 25 2006)


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

My wolfdog, Seth. He thinks he's human. 





Our cat, Kiki, sleeping under the tree.



RIP, Leonard the Lobster. 





My hores, Spanky



Our snausage, Maximus. 

Also not pictures are two of my fish, our new horse Rocky, our beagle Scruff, Maggie the Lab, and my brother. 

mwuahahaahahaa


----------



## KimandCocoa

This is my roommate's cat Phoebe!


----------



## turbosmommy

poopie sleeping






poopie in a ball 






poopie bothering turbo






turbo








sorry if the pictures are so big


----------



## katt

well, we have my parents golden retirever Hunter (or monster)









our 3 year old part main coone cat Diego (aka snook)






and an 11 year old siamese mix named Bagerrah (aka bad-cat)






not photoed is my new fantailed goldfish, Norbert


----------



## rabbit_whisperer

Angel. 





Buddy. (Buddle-wink)






clayton. 




buzz the gecko. 




And of course spook!


----------



## Rex 2007

This is my Cat Willow, looking really cool with a cap on, she's not to happy about it though, bless her :growl:


----------



## kimmeh_121

well here are some of my animals..although some are in pet heaven..i hope people dont mind
there are about 11 pics..

this is whiskey a flat face persian...lol




this is princess she fell out a window trying to chase apigeon:?still upset 2 this day she was beautifle georgus blueeyes





luka as a pup




luka now!!! hes massive lol




tanya and luka...tanya died of natural causes..cancer




all 3 dogs















kittens that one of my cats had





this chachi some sort of siemes cat....





scooby and scrappy 





lol my borther when he was about 6 or 7 :shock:holding his kitten morgan btwq my brother is 12 now lol






well thats them all hope you enjoyed

kim


----------



## Yourillusion

Hello, just wanted to say I love seeing all ofyour furry kids, so I though I'd share mine. I'm still not good withposting pics on here, so I willpaste my photo link.I also have a55 gal aquarium, which has 1 Bala Shark, twoRedtail Sharks an Algea eater, and about 15 Guppies.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yourillusion2002/

Thanks, Heather


----------



## KimandCocoa

Aww nice pics Heather! The captions were very funny! :brown-bunny


----------



## Yourillusion

Hey Kim, Thanks. I really need to start taking more pics of the kitties I think they are felling left out.


----------



## Daisy_and_Peaches

Minnie: 






Faleine:


----------



## maherwoman

Cute furbabies, guys!! 

I think I just might get a Flickr account...I've got so many dang pictures...


----------



## Yourillusion

I love my Flickr account, it's so easy to use.


----------



## JadeIcing

Jasper Jax 






Bo the Snack















Akasha Maheret:


----------



## kathy5

this is emily

she is 3
























these are the birds


----------



## Michaela

My cat Moppet. He'll be one in April.


----------



## juicyjuicee

The cats: 






Piggies:






I also have a bearded dragon but no picture.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Well, you _did ask_

My puppy dog, Katie






Ratties

Clover






Oak






Pandora






gerbils

Peanuts






Pinky






Chester






Arthur






Henry


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Sorry, Chester's pic is a little big, And here is more

Mice

Violet






Lily






Daisy






Iris






Dece






Thyme






Guinea pigs

Mama






Baby






Degu (name and species)






Some where, but not on my computer I have pics of my 3 cats, and myugly pony)shh, he thinks he is handsome) as well as my mom's fish, butI have to find those
Edit, sorry these pics are WAY bigger than I thought:headsmack


----------



## kathy5

juicyjuicee




how do your bun bun get along with all of the cats??


----------



## juicyjuicee

My rabbit passed away in August but when we didhave him he was fine around the cats. He was always kind of curious ofthem and would go up and sniff them and they'd just run away freakedout. It was cute. They never tried to hurt him.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

2 of our kitties are big time hunters, soDmitri(bunny) ia only alloed in my sister's room, with the doorclosed. The room is big, so he is fine. Our thirdcat is so lazy, she just passes him off as far to much work


----------



## Rosey

Here is Gabriel: 5 ish? Male sleeping and being cute.









Sephie and Orion (almost 2 and 8 months both males):







Isis, my little asthma kitty, 7ish? (female):







SoAnna (this pic is a bit big but he's so handsome) 1.5ish? (male):







Dixie, almost 4 (male)






The gang (minus 2, COconut is my only female..housed seperatly)








For kicks...he was acting all sexy cause Coconut was nearby but I hadto tell him he had a little something something on his beak:


----------



## Tabitha

Here are some updated pictures of my pets. Since the last time i posted we have added a few more pets to the family.

Socket






Coal






Ash






Chloe






Willie Bird and Popcorn






CJ, Bandit and Smokey






Pigeon and Ringneck Dove






Lacy






Tabitha






New Bunny


----------



## CheyAutRanch

I'll refrain from posting all my pets... the equines alone number 18, with one on the way! But here is a sampling...

Kadian is comfy





Surri is strangely comfy as well





But Chami (Chameleon) also knows how to relax





Chianti, my young mini stallion, smiles for the camera!





This is what Chili Pepper and I do for fun





My pup Denver (1/2 Leonberger, 1/4 Newfie, 1/4 Pyrenean Mastiff) when she was 9 months, me, and my Alaskan Malamute's behind





Buddjet, my Miniature Australian Shepherd





A better view of my Alaskan Malamute, Kairyl





My baby Nigerian Dwarf, Raisinette, being investigated by Lilli (the black one, who is Surri's sister) and Lynx





Butterscotch is not amused at my photography





My mini donkey, Earl, always takes funny pictures 





And last, but certainly not least, my Friesian filly, Radiance







I apologize if any of those are big!!!
Jessi


----------



## Bangbang

hahahahahhaaha i love the donkey!!!!!!!!!!!!! Myfriend has 3 minature donkeys and they are some of the most hilariouscreatures i've ever met, they are so cheeky


----------



## CheyAutRanch

They certainly are entertaining! 

Jessi


----------



## CookieNCream

I heart this one:








That one is just so hilarious!! Nice picture!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Those are some BIG puppies you got there

Gorgeous horses:shock:Not as handsome as my mule, I mean pony, though:whistling


----------



## CheyAutRanch

*1dog3cats17rodents wrote: *


> Those are some BIG puppies you got there
> 
> Gorgeous horses:shock:Not as handsome as my mule, I mean pony, though:whistling




Yes, the girls are HUGE!!! (Denver, pictured, and we also have hersister, Philly). This coming w/e is their birthday party, I"ll get tosee all their brother's and sisters who live in Az  I've seen 3 ofthem since they went to their homes, 2 very recently, but not the rest(there were 13! No, they're not my litter, my friend raised them though(not her litter, either... long story)

Thanks 

Jessi


----------



## JadeIcing

Here are some better ones of Jax.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*Tabitha wrote: *


> New Bunny


Oh, wow! What a beautiful rabbit! Such unique coloring! I want one!


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Jax is beautiful! Looks like my first leo, Yecko, except she had lost her tail so it wasn't long and pretty like his.

I have an albino named Yucca and a blizzard named Yizzard now. THey're such pretty geckos 

Jessi


----------



## JadeIcing

Thank you. I love the little guy.

Did you see Bo?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Had to go back and find him... is he a skink? What's he like?

Jessi


----------



## JadeIcing

Yes he is a skink. Such a big boy, but very easygoing. Though he will only eat hamburger meat. Someone gave me an ideahow to get him to eat fruit and lettuce.


----------



## Echo

I wont post all coz I have 60 or so pets but i'll do a few 

My dog Gemma aged 13








Dog Joey aged 2ish






Dog Spencer about 4 now






I have 12 roborovski hamsters so here's 1 pic of amum, Silva with a couple of pups.





I have about 20 or so gerbils of various colours so here's just a couple of pics

Aslan:





Gerbs on the log are Kalahari &amp; Skylark, Black ones are Tammy &amp; Kestrel







Exotic rodents: used to have a lot more different species but at themoment just Bushy tailed jirds, shaws jirds, pallid gerbils, pygmydormice &amp; a few more.


Shaws: 






Pallid:







Bushy tail:








Dormouse, this one is Paris.








Then I have my rabbits and some fish  Wont bore you with anymore lol


----------



## YukonDaisy

*OMG! I can't believe I haven't added my bunch to this thread yet, I love showing them off!
Ok, here's everyone:*

*




Daisy May, 13 yr old female Australian Cattle Dog*

*




Yannik, 1 yr old male Australian Cattle Dog Mutt*

*




Misdemeanor (Missy) 4-5 yr old female cat*

*




Kagome, 2 yr old female cat*

*




Ookpik, 11 month old female Mini Lop*

*




Rocky, 9-10 month old female Hedgehog*

*




Totoro, 9-10 month old female Syrian Hamster*

*




Dorie, orange Fantail. Dot, orange Oranda &amp; Jacob, Black Moor. 
Also Sammi, Black Moor, Scoot &amp; Scat, Chinese Algae Eaters - not pictured*

*




Tiny Tim, male Betta Fish*

*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## Nessa1487

Well, Let's see...






This is Sherlock. He's our 18 lb Caramel Tabby, 12 years old.






This is Ghetto, technically our neighbors cat. But, she basically liveshere. (She eats our food, gets in the house, etc. She's basicallyours.) 

Then of course, my three rabbits..Jiffy, Peter Pan, and Skippy..






Cinderella, RIP. :/ She was 13 when she passed on.






And that's Whitey, RIP aswell. :/ He was atleast 20 when he passed. (He was an old kitty!!)


----------



## RatPirate

My pet Rats. They are brothers. I rescue both of them from feed snakes.
White is Keno and Black is Beno








Beno




Keno

On May 30th, I will adoption hairless rats as brother. 

Here my art and rats memories

Art: http://artofegyptianrat.bravehost.com/
Rats: http://zericskirog.bravehost.com/

Who everybody want to see Rabbit art? Call "Egyptian~Rabbits."
There will add for you.


----------



## JadeIcing

*I was just looking at some of these Saturday.They seemed very cute and I have been wanting a new hamster. I wassitting for my friends and I miss that vampire hamster. *

*How are they to handle, and so on. *

*Echo wrote: *


> I have 12 roborovski hamsters so here's 1 pic of amum, Silva with a couple of pups.


----------



## Echo

Well I find them easy to handle but i''ve hadsmaller rodents than them and handraised baby rodentssmallerthan peanuts so im used to delicate animals.

A lot of people say they arent to be handled, just watched, but I handle all of mine just fine. 
New ones can be skittish but if you are gentle and dont grab them theywill be fine. They prefer the palm of your hand rather than beingenclosed in a 'fist'.
Amazingly fast in respect to their size so best to handle out of tankin a playpen or something, especially since they can squeeze into tinyspaces.

I've kept this species for over 5/6 years now and never been bitten, they are really docile.
Basically they just need a tank (not cage, and not a tube cage) andtoys, foodand company. They are a lot less territorial thanother dwarfs and rarely fight though they occasionally'squabble'over a bit of food etcbut it isnt actualfighting.



Hope that helps, if you have any other questions I'll try answer as best I can


----------



## JadeIcing

So a tank! I have a tank! Food?:bunnydance:Oh man I am freaking I want one!


----------



## Echo

Best hamster food for them ive come across is burgess supahamster. They especially love the banana chips 

Harry/hazel hamster is also supposed to be fairly good.


----------



## JadeIcing

Now to convince my husband.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

These are my two kitties...Max (grey)and Mathilda (brown and black) They are brother and sister (from thesame litter). They are 9 years old and still going strong. They arehalf outdoor cats, they probobly go outside for 1-2 hours every day.When they are inside this is where they like to spend there time.
















Silvie&amp;&amp;thefuzzles


----------



## LionsRawr

I know this is an old thread but I figured I would bump it up. 

Maggie May- 4 year old female American Cocker Spaniel. She is a puppymill rescue I adopted back when I was a senior in high school. She is a great little Spaniel.






Inher full skirtthis past winter. 






Sawyer- 1 year old male Labrador Retriever. I got him from my neighbor when he was 9 weeks old. Because they have him chained up in the backyard with no food or water because he was chewing up things. I almost thought I was gonna lose him a few weeks ago to bloat. But he survived. He is my sweet boy.






The day a brought him home as one sick anemic puppy (had Giardia and other worms)






Lilo- female 7 month old Pointer/Boxer/BC. She is a foster looking for her perfect forever home.






Wicked- 3 year old female DS. I adopted her from a shelter when she was 12 weeks old my summer after high school. She is obsessive when it comes to being petted and cuddled. I often joke that if she were human she would be a stalker.











Smidgeon- 1 year old male DS. I actually witnessed him being thrown out of a moving car outside my house. He was just 3-4 weeks old and could fit in the palm of my hand. Hence the name Smidgeon . He is now the second biggest cat in the house.











Quincy- 3 year old male Persian. I got him from my uncle who no longer wanted him because of how much he shed. Really not a good reason at all. And if I didn't take him, he was going to take him to the local high kill shelter. So of course I took him. He is a very sweet mellow boy. And his hair doesent bother me a bit.











Emmett- 4 year old male DS. I adopted him last summer from a no kill cat rescue. He had been in their foster system for two years. I can not for the life of me figure out why. He is so big and beautiful and super mellow and affectionate. Oh well he's got a forever home with me now.


----------



## laurabeth

These are my two girls Yellow and Captain...


----------



## lloorren

Hello, I'm new and I figure the best way to introduce myself is by showing off my zoo! 

inkelepht: <-- Btw, fantastic emoticons! hahaha





My silly ones sharing the water bottle!





Ozzie butt!!!





Wheel time!





Me and my Ozzbutt again





Dinner time!





Oh since the day he discovered that turtle food he had to figure out how to help himself to it when I don't give him a bite!




OSCAR!!




Alfred!





Chomper - Baby snapper!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Phoenix Now 2 1/2 years old






The day we picked her up from the wal mart parking lot 7 weeks old






Boss now 4 months old






Boss at like 3 weeks old he was born at my house






Storm age unknown estimated at 2 or 3


----------



## GoinBackToCali

Blake's Coon Dog.. Beaux.. he was a stray we ended up keeping..











Our German Shepard mix.. Molly.. another stray we ended up keeping..






Out fat weenie dog Sunshine.. slippin me some tongue..






All the doggies..












Ever wonder why sometimes my typing is crappy? Blame Kobe..


----------



## minirexlover89

Here are a few of my other critters i have over 150 of them i guess thats what happens when you live on a farm!



Timmy- Boston Terrier





a pair of my snowy call ducks



one of my many lovebirds- orangefaced australian cinnamon



Pepper- border collie blue merle w/ tan markings



Egyptian goose- most agressive breed of domestice geese- come in colored and white we have 3 whites especially during breeding season



Levi- appaloosa gelding- my favoriet horse



Ashley my wether lamb- sulffok



Justin and susie- breeding stock paint and morgan



Creep- blue eyed white american shorthair



Baby Cat- green eyed white american shorthair mother is creep



Raptor- China/african goose- loves pekin ducks- he is confused



RP-medium brown Huycua alpaca



Baby Oscar- Pomeranian goose- Buff



Canute- white alpaca



KItten- grey and white american short hair-very cute picture

Thats about it we have another type of goose sebastobol, swedish blue ducks, pekin, dusky grey calls, bibbed calls, many different chickens, more cats 2 australian shepards, pitbull lab mix, pitbull/husky mix, husky, mini donkeys, mini horses, 15 other full size horses, turkey, jack russell, papillon, pot belly and mini pigs, peacocks a pair of ring neck pheasents, llama, guinea pigs, diamond doves, canaries, cokatiel, contournix quail, chinchillas, pigeons (5 differnt kinds) barbados sheep and barbados/romney crosses, pygmy goats and nigerian dwarf/pygmy crosses

Thats about it for now who knows what we will get next

i know we are looking for mini zebu cattle, and sugar gliders


----------



## RandomWiktor

I have too many critters to post pics of everyone, but here's a sampling!





Geckster, my golden gecko. I also have a moorish, tokay, crested, and two leopards.





Molotov, my fire skink. I also have a schneider's. And a garter snake, who I don't have a pic of.





Isaac Newton, my paddle tail newt. I also have a firebelly.





Vert, one of my 13 horned frogs. I also keep a few US native frogs, clawed frogs, european green toads, and cane toads.





Kiamesha, one of my two soft furred rats. I also have two mice, a gerbil, and a dwarf hamster.





Aspen, my green cheeked conure. I also have a white fronted amazon, a yellow naped amazon, six budgies, and a 'tiel.





Nuru, one of my two chickens.





Failboat the (baby) Koi, who doesn't have a tail. I also have common goldfish, fancy goldfish, bettas, weather loaches, a convict, and a chinese algae eater.













A P. chordatus spiderling, T. peterviana cockroach, and A. gigas millipede. I have many other tarantulas, scorpions, cockroaches, millipedes, and crustaceans.


----------



## mistyjr

Here are my 4 month old female pug and 14 month old female doberman.


----------



## mistyjr

Ren everything is cute except those spiders... :yuck


----------



## Myia09

I love everyones reptiles! Jax is so cute! You can always see my animals on my blog..but here is a rundown of everythign BUT the bunnies
Male Mack Snow Enigma leopard gecko



Female Mack Super Snow het Eclipcse



Female Mack Super Snow Blizzard




Romeo, Casanova, and Valentine the Chinchillas




Brownie the Syrian Hamster




Adrian and Stella the Budgies





Furrari my hairless kitty







And I also have 4 bettas and a goldfish tank.


----------



## nicolevins

My G.rosea "Pinky"





And rottweiler "Tyson"




(not a great pic of him and he's still growing  )


----------



## Kipcha

Alrighty, first here is Magyk the Chinchilla! She's a real sweetie 






This is my 10 month old Miniature Horse Kipcha, and yes, she is in the back of our van  She travels with us everywhere!






Then there is Ben (the Bay Arabian) and Buzz (the Appaloosa), our big horses!






And there is Ruffles, our little guinea pig!






And Dodger, he's out 10 (Almost 11!) year old American Eskimo x Lhasa Apso dog


----------



## gothicmist

Hi there! I am new here and do not have a bunny yet but am here to do some research and get to know everyone I plan to get one this summer 

The husband and I have a zoo, no human children but our pets are our children, hope I don't overload you all with pics.

I won't post pics but we also have anywhere from 6-10 pet rats usually haha.

1 hedgehog, marshmallow 





Husbands Pacman frog, Gorf





Husbands Bearded Dragon, Edward Cullen





3 African Clawed Frogs, love them, currently they sing us to sleep every nite.





Russian Tortoise, Sheldon





Chihuahua, Zero





American Hairless Terrier, Frankenstien 





And last but not least the love of my life, my sphynx Dr. Spencer Reid


----------



## itoshiixhito

Miss Hitsugi-chan. Taken 4/10/2011. Adopted 1 year, 9 months & 28 days ago.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump

Porthos The Great Pyrenees






And The yellpw one is Burley The Golden Retriever


----------



## megs

^^^^^ Very CUTE :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: ^^^^


well.. I might add to this  
Here is the photo of my two gerbils 

Agouti is Pepper & Red eyed Sapphire Is Salt


----------



## babypumbaa

enya is my soon to be 8yr old dogue de bordeaux. she's the ice princess! it's her world & we're all just lucky to be in it..lol!!
















& my soul mate grissum, he'll be 7 on the 20th... a presa canario. he's my social butterfly. 











a short video....


----------



## LaylaLop

Yay gerbils! I have two boy gerbils:

Colby is the one with orange points, the colorpoint light schimmel, and Monterrey is the all white one (we think light CP silver nutmeg or some variant)











A female black hamster named Calypso, she's very old and was a rescue. She's starting to bald due to old age... 






And my 4 year old black lab, Dante, who was also a rescue.


----------



## Meeky242

Suppose i'll jump on this train though i have....quite a few animals so i'll just show a few rats since theres squillions 

Sonic (L) and Devlin (R)





Left to right, Neytiri, Devlin and Bambi





Rusta, my beautiful pound kitty :3






And Austin, my other pretty pound kitty 






Then theres the fish tank but that's not as exciting


----------



## RoscoTheRat

Philly my Pit Bull:











He's as vicious as a flower, as you can see. :wink

Dharma my hound/pit mix:









My mom's German Shepherd Thor:





Spike my brothers kitten: 




Yeah he's weird....

Rosco My Himalayan Rat:





Cricket my cinnamon Agouti rat:




Crickets got a _chip_ on his shoulder. HA! I'm funny. 

Boo my Agouti rat (Crickets brother):





Bug my Russian Blue Agouti rat:





Juno my Dumbo Blue Capped rat:





Nibbler my Standard Blue capped: 





Tigerpaw my Brindle mouse: 





Moomoo my Spotted mouse:





Butters my light gray mouse with ruby eyes:





Nava my dutch/dwarf grey bunny:





Domino my black and white dutch:






Then my brother has a bearded dragon, but I don't have any pictures of him. 

So yeah, there's my furrr-family.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover

Dexter, watching me on RO 
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...408315_100002488348354_318283_902476919_n.jpg

Sophie the mutt 
http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...75027_100002488348354_318281_1187499272_n.jpg

Tiffany, the boss of the house.. well besides the bunnies! 
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...48177_100002488348354_447964_2006951108_n.jpg

Sophie and Tiffany 
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...741450_100002488348354_318293_639282076_n.jpg

My new bunny Bella, she is 6 weeks old 
http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/389226_293942864031989_1981938506_n.jpg

My 3 girls, Casey, Alice and Bonnie.. Casey looks sooo cute! 
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...27045_100002109572681_715343_2136868139_n.jpg

Another picture of Bella 
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540584_3951602186697_1474763989_n.jpg

One of my leopard geckos, Phineas, i have another one called Ferb 
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...5499734827_1179397477_3153857_230038953_n.jpg

Dexter and Sophie, they aren't spoilt AT ALL 
http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/76657_1682115650952_5260117_n.jpg

Dexter in sunglasses! 
http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/30254_1486945011808_1179397477_1393550_8052686_n.jpg

Buckley 
http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...76248_100002488348354_537778_1805776948_n.jpg

Buckley again 
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/554985_262123973880545_236437638_n.jpg


----------



## Alee C.

Here's my 7 yr old Siberian Husky Rex. 








Here's my cat Dakota:









And one of dakota and rexy:


----------



## BunnyLove89

My cats: Smeagol and Mia





Me and my horse, Wildfire (such a nice picture of his butt, don't ya think? lol)





My goat, Sully





My other goat, Jakey





My chi-pom, Chico





Me and Chico





My goofy pug, Maggie





These are rats I had awhile back. I just love these pics of them. 






Abbadon, the zombie rat.





I am Koda, hear me roar!


----------



## BunnyLove89

Oh, and this is my "nephew", Leno!


----------



## ZRabbits

Love all the pics Jen. You have some awesome animals in your life. And if you could, would love to see the face of Wildfire. lol. 

Love the pic of your rat babies. And Koda roaring is sweet. Think Maggie's smile is precious. And what a face Chico has. 

K


----------



## BunnyLove89

ZRabbits wrote:


> Love all the pics Jen.Â  You have some awesome animals in your life.Â  And if you could, would love to see the face of Wildfire. lol.Â
> 
> Love the pic of your rat babies.Â  And Koda roaring is sweet.Â Â  Think Maggie's smile is precious.Â  And what a face Chico has.Â
> 
> K



Here is my handsome boy!






LOL





So sweet..





He was abused before I got him and he has made such progress. His old owner/trainer had him stand in the mud tied to a gate with only a foot of rope holding his head raised. He would leave him like that for up to 2 weeks at a time to teach him to be patient when tied. I can tell he was smacked alot too because he doesn't like his face to be touched. 
It took a couple months to get him to trust me. He doesn't like loud noises and sudden movements so he responds to me well because I am quiet and i move slow. 
Now he comes running when he sees me and he gives me hugs (i wrap my arms around him and he rests his head on my shoulder). I love him so much. <3


----------



## ZRabbits

Thanks so much for the face shots. Handsome Guy. Easy to understand how he stole your heart. Horses are like bunnies. Got to learn their language and find a way to break through to that trust. What a lucky guy he was to find you. You did an amazing job to bring back that trust and get to see the true handsome guy that he is.

K


----------



## JarJar Binks

Smokey, a shelter kitty (ignore messy table )




Daisy the hamster.




Lilly.




Kitty, another shelter find.


----------



## JuneBug3

Oreo - 10 yr old QH





Johnny - 8yr old Jack Russell Mix





June- 6 mo old Sable




Sorry for the large images...i resized but didnt seem to work


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931

Here are a few of my beloved pets.



























I have another dog, two more cats, a mini donkey, and a hamster.


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931

Henry



Tiger




Ginger
Here are my other pets.


----------



## anawelch




----------



## liarakon

[align=center]Everybody seems to have such amazing pets - and so many! *_*
Those sugar gliders are sooo cute! <3

Here is Oberon (Obi)





he is more like my little brother than a pet xD
He is a flatcoated retriever[/align]


----------



## che

Love this thread. I know nobody's post it on it for a while, but thought I'd revive it to add Emrys:


----------



## daisyandparsley7

Cute!! 
I'll add too. This is one of our boston terriers "Oliver" on Halloween


----------



## maidance

and my friends dog who is practically mine because I'm always at her house


----------



## Tauntz

Here's our newest "pet!" lol 
This is a Carolina anole that I brought in in my bunny girls' litter pan. He/she had stiffened up with the cold & I wasn't sure if he was alive or not so brought him in. Put him in a little plastic container that I punched holes in & left him to warm up or not. He did and he decided my jade tree was his new indoor home. Here he is relaxed & stretched out for his nap. I didn't know but when I went online to research their food & life expectancy, I found they sell them at Petsmart for $3.99! lol I named him, Andy. He has free roam privileges & has decided my jade tree with the nearby large aloe plant is home.


----------



## Blue eyes

Ok. I'll join in too. The only critter forgotten is my son's hermit crab...


----------



## aabernathy319

My babies&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;:runningrabbit:


----------



## RavenousDragon

Mushroom around Easter, trying to figure out why I keep taking pictures of the bunnies with Peeps on their heads. 

It's her "birthday" today! We are about to start making her 'cake' (fresh cooked salmon). She's four years old (so old! I got her when she was only a couple weeks old and very sick; boy has she grown).


----------



## Skavatar

dog sitting, our cousin's dog, snuck into Princess Leia's cage while she was outside.


----------



## RavenousDragon

Mushroom before donating blood to help other kitties on a chilly day! (sorry the picture isn't great quality, my phone takes the WORST pictures)


----------

